# Overnight campsites/Aires en route to Brittany from Calais



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

Can anyone recommend good cheap campsites or Aires (I have kids 8, 10, 12) between Calais and Southern Brittany - not too far off the autoroute? 

Last year (first time) we spent first night at an Aire near Calais and then did the long slog down to Mont-Saint-Michel Aire which frayed the children's and therefore our nerves. 

We are heading for Penastin not too far from Vannes and have from saturday late afternoon to monday afternoon to reach Penastin from Calias.

This year I wish to stay not too far from Calais (within 50Km) on the saturday and then not as far as Mont-Saint-Michel on the sunday, leaving a pleasant amble through the countryside from north to south Brittany on the Monday.

Any advice from seasoned travelers gratefully received.

cheers


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Off the top of me 'ed...

1st stop either le touquet (2 aires), Berck Plage (good aire by the sea) or le crotoy (2 aires).

2nd stop maybe honfleur (1 aire) - from there to Le Mont there isn't a lot, maybe Villedieu les Poeles (famous for copper products)

Check out the campsite database map for these and others.

Pete.


----------



## 118012 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks Pete - 

Can't wait.

Julian


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Julian

Pete's aires are good - don't bother after Honfleur - Mont St. Michel is about 110 miles from there (180 km) - you can do it quite easily in a couple of hours.

From Mont St. Michel, I'd head for Rennes, good Municipal and then directly to Vannes.

If you use Google Maps ("get directions") enter the route as Calais - Le Touquet Paris Plage - Honfleur - Avranches (it won't calculate if you use Mont St. Michel) - Rennes - Vannes, it will give you the distances and times - total about 7.5 hours in a car - so say about 9 in the van.

Shouldn't fray either the kids or your nerves 8) .

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Fantastic campsite at Domfront. [there is only 1]
It's municipal but spot on.

9€ inc electric [MH & 2 people]+ 20% in July & August.
34 pitches, very nice peaceful setting with supermarche & town 5/10 mins walk away.

Enjoy

PS keep it to yourself, I don't want the rest of the forum knowing about it 

wilse


----------



## richs2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

all good examples, don't mean to hijack the thread but i'm doing the same ish route and looking for place nr or on the beach near vannes. got a t25 so no toilet on board so need at least a municipal campsite.

can anyone suggest any cheap ones round vannes? i've seen some but they are all a bit pricey. we've no kids so no need for swimming pool etc. can be up to 50 ish miles north or south of vannes

any help appreciated!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Interestingly enough we are heading Britany or Normandy route for a long weekend at beginning of August, to celebrate our 13th!! wedding anniversay. Mind you we are both well into our 50's :lol: 


So all these tips are welcome, although we are starting from Dieppe.

Last time we visited Penstin, a couple of years ago ( we then had a caravan ) we stayed at campsite Les Pins in June, with a mixture of chalets & touring pitches surrounding a large fishing lake. 
Having come up from Brissac Quince, where it was about 22 degrees, we booked in and said to the receptionist that as it catered for 150 pitches, we would come back and let her know which pitch we were on!

No need she said, we'll know which pitch you have. Feeling somewhat surprised about this, we set off round the corner into the park. 

As we toured around the site, it soon dawned on us that being the only tourer there, it wasn't difficult for them to see where we were!!

2 hours after setting up, the heavens opened and it 'tipped' down. But 1 hardy fisherman obviously having paid his fee wasn't going to let a bit of the wet stuff stop his pleasure.

We stayed for 24 hours and the rain gave no sign of abeiting, so having phone some friends who were further south , we up sticks and drove 8 hours to Condom where it was back up to 28 degrees.

So we have some unfinished business to do in the North West corner and being close to our location in Eastbourne, we are looking to do more there.


----------



## andie (Apr 25, 2010)

:roll: PLEASE ... Can anyone tell me the name / web address of a book on French Aires which are next to canals or rivers, please? I've searched the web and haven't had any luck - hoping someone out there can help!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This is one I got , it gives municipals but not Aires.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Campings-Lacs-Rivières-guide-officiel/dp/2902417594

Then there's this but again campsites, you pick the kind of location you want it it finds them for you.

http://www.campingfrance.com/camping-directory/french-campsites-guide.htm

If you find one for Aires that would be great

Think I bought mine 2007 on the net posted from France.

Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just found this web site, you can change the details of what you want and where you want to go.

Also shows sites that take camping cheques which is great for us.

http://www.campingfrance.com/UK/Our-themes/Leisure-themes/Lakeside-and-riverside-campsites

Mandy


----------



## rainbowwarrier (Apr 27, 2009)

hello hymerboy, if you are on your way to southern brittany call
into honfleur just past le-harve its a fabulous place to visit and there is a cheap aire on the right as you approach, 7 euro`s a night inc hook up,while you are there take a walk around town there is some lovely old buildings and also a church made completely of wood. enjoy your trip rainbowwarrier


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Nice seaside aires is at le-treport. It is close to the harbour and about a mile from the beach. €7 per night with hookup. Room for 50 vans. We have used this aire 5 times on our runs up & down to spain.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------

